# End of Season 4 PIKE



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

just back from the last trial - heavy rain - this our clubs champion of champions club trial - PIKE 1 muddy pup - Ron 1 muddy & proud owner - PIKE tied 4 4th = $200 - scored a 167 & 165 under UFTA rules if any of our birds flew - could have done better - Like PIKE - I could careless !!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

how does this equate to the real world of WILD birds - PIKE does shine there - 10acs 3 birds - if your time is over 5min - not even in the GAME - run with the BEST - PIKE & I get BETTER !!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like our season is over too.
Rain cancelation for the last hunt I was to run him on for customers. 
September- middle of March for this years hunt season. After 6 1/2 months you would think we would be ready for a break, but I would have loved to finish out this month.
If I can find a supplier that still has birds, I may do one small hunt just for fun.
If not, is time to start fishing.


----------

